
How To Pick An Ad Network? - drm237
http://howtosplitanatom.com/questions/how-do-i-pick-an-ad-network/
======
ROFISH
Just as my own personal anecdote, I've found that CPC AdSense style ads are
near worthless, at least on non-targeted sites. I've had ads on the forums of
my medium-sized site (<http://starmen.net/forum/>) and not received very much
money.

The AdSense ads a lot of times don't even make sense. If you look today,
there's a lot of ads about termites, which really is only visible in the title
since a goofy server administrator changes the title to a random movie quote
every once in awhile. Originally there was a lot of ads for 'mothers', but
that's only because it's a website dedicated to the MOTHER video game series.

Of course I'm in the unholy combination of 14-25 year old technically-savvy
viewers who pay no attention to advertising at all, whether by willful
ignorance or intentional AdBlock. It's why Facebook can't generate any cash:
Anybody below the age of 25 does not click on ads at all.

------
axod
You can choose more than one. A site I run shows adverts from about 10 ad
networks. It's more to manage, but it's worth it to get the full range of
offers out there. Also quite often you'll find advertisers are on multiple
networks, offering different rates because of the networks differing cuts.

------
schammy
A lot of ad networks suck big time. AdSense is decent if your site is content
oriented, e.g. articles about specific thigns or whatever. If you run a
service like I do however (getclicky.com) then these types of ad networks
don't work at all. Plus AdSense seems to be real anal and your account can get
canned at any time without explanation and no chance of getting it back. Wow,
that's fun.

A lot of ad networks also have a 30-90 day pay delay which sucks when you're
just getting started.

If you have a decent amount of traffic, say at least 2,000 daily visiors or
20,000 daily page views, you should be able to sell ads directly without any
problem. You set your own price and cut out the middle man and swim in the
money.

However the problem with this is that you have to deal with inquiries all the
time, worry about billing (unless you have an automated billing system setup
already for something else that you can integrate ads into as well). So this
service came along called BuySellAds.com that we now use on getclicky.com for
our ads. We still set the price and decide how many ads we want to sell, what
size, etc. And they deal with all teh billing and take a 25% cut. I think
that's reasonable for the automation they provide. Before we switched to them
I was dealing with advertising billing and inquiries for many hours every
month. They also allow you to cash out at any time. Because of this I highly
recommend the service.

~~~
kalid
Thanks for that detailed reply, I've been looking for ways to sell ads
directly and that site should come in handy. Appreciate the tip!

